# Portée des airpods complètement ridicule



## dymeh577 (2 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, depuis quelques mois j’ai un problème avec mes airpods, un soir jme suis endormi avec un airpods, comme souvent j’en retrouve un en dessous de moi mais c’a n’a jamais rien fait. Sauf que depuis ce fameux jour, la portée de mes airpods est complètement detruite: à moins de 30cm il se mettent a couper, l’un fonctionne et l’autre non puis inversement. Lorsque j’en couvre un, ca se coupe. Séparément, les airpods fonctionnent très bien mais lorsqu’ils sont tout les dents connectés, alors ils se mettent a couper. À savoir que j’utilise les airpods avec un iphone 11 donc le problème ne vient pas de mon téléphone. J’aimerais savoir si quelqu’un d’autre a ce problème et si il y a une solution (j’ai réinitialisé plusieurs fois les airpods mais rien n’y fait, il marche parfaitement 5min puis se remettent a buger). Merci d’avance


----------



## Anthony (2 Octobre 2020)

dymeh577 a dit:


> et si il y a une solution



Aller voir Apple, parce qu'au-delà de la réinitialisation, les AirPods sont une boite noire. Donc on ne sera pas plus avancé que toi.


----------

